# Cheetahfahrer gesucht!



## Samu94 (18. März 2013)

Hey liebe ostwestfalener/lipper

Ich komme aus Hamburg und interessiere mich für ein cheetah joat rahmen, von einem biker aus meiner Region habe ich erfahren, dass es in diesem forum jemanden geben soll der ein cheetah fährt und sich damit auskennt. Falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann oder weiß wer das ist bitte antworten.

lg Samu


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Moin Samuel,

seid ihr gut nach Hause gekommen?

Ansonsten Jungs, irgendjemand hier hat doch ein Cheetah im Besitz und ich habe Samuel vorhin großkotzig wie ich bin versprochen das er sinnvolle Details über Qualtität und Fahrverhalten vom Besitzer erhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. März 2013)

Ich hatte mal eins. Allerdings ein Mountain Spirit. 

Ich hab' letztens in den Bückebergen jemanden mit einem JOAT getroffen. Keine Ahnung, ob der hier im Forum vertreten ist. Vielleicht mal ne PN an "Downhillfaller". Kann gut sein, dass der den Kollegen kennt.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Ich habe mal in der Bildergalerie hier im OWL-Bereich gstöbert und den Xeleux mit einem Foto seines Cheetahs gefunden. 

Ich habe ihn mal per PN angeschrieben das er bitte hier antworten möge.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Xeleux (18. März 2013)

Hallo Samu, 
Ich fahre ein Cheetah, allerdings auch das Mountain Spirit Enduro. 
Und mit dem bin ich vollstens zufrieden! Die Verarbeitung ist einfach Top und der Ersatzteil -Service ist grandios (selbst schon in Anspruch genommen)! Zum JOAT kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen, hat auch wahrscheinlich zu wenige Abnehmer gefunden, denn aus der aktuellen Modellpalette bei Cheetah wurde es raus genommen! Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, dass das JOAT ein schlechtes Bike ist! Aber der direkte Draht zum Hersteller könnte Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen bzw Deine Fragen zum Modell beantworten. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast... Immer raus damit!!! 
Aus reinem Interesse, möchtest Du selber aufbauen und nur einen Rahmen kaufen? 
Gruß 
Xeleux


----------



## nippelspanner (19. März 2013)

Samu94 schrieb:


> Hey liebe ostwestfalener/lipper
> 
> Ich komme aus Hamburg und interessiere mich für ein cheetah joat rahmen, von einem biker aus meiner Region habe ich erfahren, dass es in diesem forum jemanden geben soll der ein cheetah fährt und sich damit auskennt. Falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann oder weiß wer das ist bitte antworten.
> 
> lg Samu



Kenne jemanden, der ein JOAT mit Rohloff fährt.
Werde ihn mal auf deinen Fred aufmerksam machen.
Er ist aber, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, kein regelmäßiger IBC User.
Kann also etwas dauern...


----------



## Samu94 (19. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Habe noch Etwas in einem anderen Forum über das Joat gefunden und da stand nur Gutes außer über das Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## Samu94 (19. März 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Aus reinem Interesse, möchtest Du selber aufbauen und nur einen Rahmen kaufen?
> Gruß
> Xeleux



hey Xelux habe vor mir eins aufzubauen 
habe den rahmen hier im forum gefunden. kannst ihn dir ja mal anschauen und mir sagen was du davon hälst!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-2012-in-m-inkl-dampfer-reserviert-fur-samu94


----------



## Xeleux (19. März 2013)

Also meine Meinung: :thumbup:
Für den Preis würde ich das Risiko eingehen den Rahmen mal auszuprobieren. Bestimmt meldet sich aber noch ein JOAT Besitzer und kann dir was zu den Fahreigenschaften berichten... 
Gruß 
Xeleux


----------



## Xeleux (19. März 2013)

Mir fällt gerade noch was ganz simples ein... Frag doch mal den Verkäufer nach seinen Erfahrungen bzw den eigentlichen Grund seines Verkaufs


----------



## Samu94 (19. März 2013)

Hab ich gemacht. Er hat auch heute geantwortet und sagt da es bei ihm kaum trails gibt, fuhr er das Bike nur selten, sieht man ja auch, aber er war sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. super Verarbeitung toller Hersteller-Service und hoher Fahrkomfort  werde den Rahmen sehr warscheinlich kaufen!!! danke für eure Mithilfe. 

werde dann mal Fotos reinstellen wenns fertig ist 

lg Samu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g183 (20. März 2013)

Moin, mein "Beitrag" mit Bild muß noch von einem Moderator freigeschaltet werden, war wohl schon etwas länger nicht mehr online  ;-)  Ansonsten mal unterm Avantar in die Bilder schauen

Fahre ein Joat. Im Hinterbau steckt eine Rohloffnabe. Nach einigen 1000 km Fahrvergnügen bin ich noch sehr zufrieden damit

+ gutmütiges Fahrverhalten
+ robust
- schwer
+ nicht schwarz

Tauschteile bisher:
Tretlager, Reifen (jetzt 2,4er), Felge hinten (jetzt no Tubes)

Mit der Rohloffnabe gabs hinten einige Durchschläge und nach einer Woche Alpen eine zerdepperte Hinterradfelge.

Einsatz: Wochenendrunden in Deister, Bücke- und Wesergebirge, Harz + Alpen, Traillastig

Ciao   G


----------



## nippelspanner (20. März 2013)

g183 schrieb:


> Moin, mein "Beitrag" mit Bild muß noch von einem Moderator freigeschaltet werden...



???
Geht doch!







Edit sagt: Schminkköfferchen ab! ;-)


----------



## Jihaabiker (9. Mai 2013)

Hi,
bin neu im Forum, fahre seit 5 Jahren ein Joat mit Rohloff.


----------



## Samu94 (12. Mai 2013)

Wow was ne Farbe!! Super Bike!!
Habe meins jetzt  auch endlich fertig und werde demnächst mal ein paar Bilder hochladen.


----------



## RZWODZWO (12. Mai 2013)

Samu94 schrieb:


> Wow was ne Farbe!! Super Bike!!
> Habe meins jetzt  auch endlich fertig und werde demnächst mal ein paar Bilder hochladen.




Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Du da zusammengebracht hast


----------



## Samu94 (28. Mai 2013)

So hier ist das schmuckstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (29. Mai 2013)

@Samu94
Und, wie zufrieden bist Du nun mit deinem Radl?
Hat sich Deiner Meinung nach der Kauf gelohnt?

Gruß
Xeleux


----------



## Samu94 (3. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall!! Ein super Bike ist das  Ich bin, bei meiner Mutter, im Weserbergland, ein paar schöne Strecken gefahren und bin richtig begeistert!!! Danke an alle die mir dabei geholfen haben!! 

Gruß Samuel


----------

